# how to suggest documentation corrections?



## weberjn (Jan 23, 2021)

The https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
suggests to send mail to freebsd-doc

but the messages on the list seem all to come from bugzilla.

So, should I open a bug?

Thanks,
Juergen


----------



## Emrion (Jan 23, 2021)

I think that open a bug is the right way.


----------

